# SILVER EFEX PRO not recognised



## tonyskerl (Oct 20, 2013)

Since upgrading to lR 5 i cannot use Nik Silver efex Pro... get this message.....

_*“Silver Efex Pro.pkg” can’t be opened because it is from an unidentified developer.*_

Any help greatfully received

Thanks

Tony


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 20, 2013)

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/global/error-signed-distributor-mac-os.html


----------

